# Great quality kibble???



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Any other brand that has great quality beside of ACANA and ORIJEN?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

there are a few more: Fromm, Wysong, Natures Logic, Eagle Pack,Pinnacle are some. There are some more I can't think of. I use only 4-5 star kibble. Fromm has been a regular.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Earthborn holistics is another.

I personally prefer Acana but that's me/


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

My boy is on Acana Pacifca right now then I wanna let him try the Grassland but the thing is it contain whole eggs in the ingredient and my boy is allergy to chicken so bad.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Moonfall said:


> Earthborn holistics is another.
> 
> I personally prefer Acana but that's me/


Which Acana your boy or girl is on right now?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

susan davis said:


> there are a few more: Fromm, Wysong, Natures Logic, Eagle Pack,Pinnacle are some. There are some more I can't think of. I use only 4-5 star kibble. Fromm has been a regular.


Is Fromm have good quality ingredient?


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

My chihuahua is allergic to chicken, but not to eggs.

I am feeding the pork and squash formula.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Eggs and chicken are different? I thought that he is allergy to chicken then he will allergy to eggs also.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I will let my boy try the ranchland or grassland. I think Acana regional is the best of the line as they dont contain any Preservatives and it is grain free.


----------

